# Mushroom Growing Guide



## SuBlimE420 (Jul 31, 2007)

just curious if anyone has any good mushroom grow guides/sites that i could read up on, planning to start my grow soon and im trying to cram/dig up as much as i can so it gets done right >.< 

Thanks


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Apr 3, 2011)

wouldnt mind tryin my hand at shrooms too


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Apr 3, 2011)

wonder if theyre quick n easy to grow


----------

